# Fruits of Portugal



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello fellow expats 
I am considering going to Lisbon and was wondering what fruits you can find in the markets there. Anyone who can help with this is much appreciated. Thanks =)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

More what you can't find thankfully Portugal still tends to be a bit more seasonal in offerings rather than every type of fruit available 12 months of the year


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Seasonal maybe but not necessarily from Portugal. On our trip to Continente this afternoon we found apples from France, strawberries and tomatoes from Spain, pomegranates from Israel, oranges from South Africa and lemons from Venezuela. It’s not as though they don’t grow here but when I raised this point once before was told that it’s cheaper to ship them in than pick them here. Crazy… Just darned crazy.


----------

